# Deadlift



## boricuarage

Is a 245pound dead lift good for someone that weighs 155?


----------



## MattGriff

Not especially.

I know a woman who is 116lbs and deadlifts 370lbs


----------



## shaunmac

Im 180lb and have done 440lb.

No not especially good (And im not a raging juice monster, only done a few oral cycles)


----------



## Marrsy86

It is all relative to how long you have been lifting mate, portntially it could be good.

How long you been lifting ?


----------



## MattGriff

Marrsy86 said:


> It is all relative to how long you have been lifting mate, portntially it could be good.
> 
> How long you been lifting ?


Bollocks, its 111kgs - most guys can walk in off the street and pull more than that! It is what it is, no point sugar coating it making someone belive its great 'portntially' as you put it or not.


----------



## 2004mark

Depends on your height whether that's for reps. Either way it's by no means brilliant and compared to some on here it's not much. However if a tall 11 stone bloke (ie skinny) is repping away on 110kg in an average gym then I'd say that's not to shabby at all pal. Keep it up.


----------



## DutchTony

I've had around 6 deadlift workouts ever. Only started doing them recently. I weigh 199 and my 1 rep max so far is 335. Definitely wont be happy till i'm doing at least 400 minimum....


----------



## Wardy211436114751

uhoh not another deadlift thread :lol:


----------



## Ste7n

Wardy21 said:


> uhoh not another deadlift thread :lol:


Can you give me a quick summary from page 13 onwards, was happily reading it till it got deleted...


----------



## Moonbeam

Well done mate. It's an achievement for yourself none the less


----------



## MRSTRONG

It's as good as sharting in white chinos ....


----------



## The Shredder

no1's even asked the guy is that's for reps or once? 110kg repped is a solid starting point i'd say?

For instance my mate did 140kg 10x with good form and hes 75kg5.8 I consider that strong I don't see anyone else in my gym is size easily doing that... And that's not touching the floor between reps.. down slowly 1cm from the floor (maybe tapping on 1 or 2) then up and lock out again..


----------



## MRSTRONG

The Shredder said:


> no1's even asked the guy is that's for reps or once? 110kg repped is a solid starting point i'd say?
> 
> For instance my mate did 140kg 10x with good for and hes 75kg5.8 I consider that strong I don't seen anyone else in my gym is size easily doing that... And that's not touching the floor between reps.. down slowly 1cm from the floor (maybe tapping on 1 or 2) then up and lock out again..


Lol if it don't touch the floor it ain't a deadlift , dead lift that means from a dead position not moving and on the floor .

If the guy can deadlift 111kg 50 times then fair play .


----------



## RiZzah

> Bollocks, its 111kgs - most guys can walk in off the street and pull more than that! It is what it is, no point sugar coating it making someone belive its great 'portntially' as you put it or not.


Wow.

You're a Dick.


----------



## MattGriff

RiZzah said:


> Wow.
> 
> You're a Dick.


----------



## GreedyBen

2.5 x bw and over is conisidered 'strong cnut' territory iirc?


----------



## The Shredder

The Shredder said:


> no1's even asked the guy is that's for reps or once? 110kg repped is a solid starting point i'd say?
> 
> For instance my mate did 140kg 10x with good form and hes 75kg5.8 I consider that strong I don't see anyone else in my gym is size easily doing that... And that's not touching the floor between reps.. down slowly 1cm from the floor (maybe tapping on 1 or 2) then up and lock out again..


but resting on the floor is easier...

Me and my friend try to make exercises give a "pump" and exhaust ourselfs as much as possible with that weigth

We could both do more if we stopped on the floor(bounced up as most do). The only thing that goes for me is grip/forarms..stopping on the floor every rep would take the constant pressure off my lower back and hands/forarms etc.Plus most power lifsters lift up and just drop it down to the floor .. we go down sloooowly and up faster..Sure we could just drop it down and its considered a "lift" but as said before more looking for muscle/mass gain no weigth.. we want to make that negative hard as possible...

not just what you lift dude its how you lift..but i'm sure an experiance pumper as yourself knows that


----------



## MattGriff

The Shredder said:


> Me and my friend try to make exercises give a "pump" and exhaust ourselfs as much as possible with that weigth
> 
> Sure we could just drop it down and its considered a "lift" but as said before more looking for muscle/mass gain no weigth..


I bet you're so huge not all small like those powerlifters and strongmen


----------



## C.Hill

boricuarage said:


> Is a 245pound dead lift good for someone that weighs 155?


Yeah not bad mate, nothing amazing but a good start! How many reps?


----------



## MRSTRONG

The Shredder said:


> but resting on the floor is easier...
> 
> Me and my friend try to make exercises give a "pump" and exhaust ourselfs as much as possible with that weigth
> 
> We could both do more if we stopped on the floor(bounced up as most do). The only thing that goes for me is grip/forarms..stopping on the floor every rep would take the constant pressure off my lower back and hands/forarms etc.Plus most power lifsters lift up and just drop it down to the floor .. we go down sloooowly and up faster..Sure we could just drop it down and its considered a "lift" but as said before more looking for muscle/mass gain no weigth..
> 
> not just what you lift dude its how you lift..but i'm sure an experiance pumper as yourself knows that


I've only been lifting for 2 years bro I'm still a newbie so I could do with some pointers if you would help ?

Would hate to think I could get more out my lifts but I'm selling myself short .....


----------



## synthasize

C.Hill said:


> Yeah not bad mate, nothing amazing but a good start! How many reps?


this is the kind of response people should be giving


----------



## Greyphantom

bouncing off the floor is easier than full stopping and then doing another rep???????????? youre not lifting enough weight then mate...

everyone has to start somewhere and 100kg is as good a place as any to start... its not about what youre lifting now but progression mate... last lift is gone next one make it more... or at least try


----------



## biglbs

Are you disabled at all?



boricuarage said:


> Is a 245pound dead lift good for someone that weighs 155?


----------



## Greyphantom

Ewen mate I can pop round and give you some pointers if you like :wink:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Greyphantom said:


> Ewen mate I can pop round and give you some pointers if you like :wink:


Haha yes please do mate , I can bicep curl 5kg a side in the squat rack though , I'm a monster :lol:


----------



## The Shredder

MattGriff said:


> I bet you're so huge not all small like those powerlifters and strongmen


aesthetically i'm better than 99% of them yes...But I train for aesthetic's they train for strength.. so not really fair.And i'm sure 99% of them are stronger than me as that's what they train for

I enjoy bodybuilding not power lifting.I don't mind going heavy ( for me) once in a while but the forms gotta be there with the over the top slow neg's for that extra burn.

Each to there own I still respect it and watch world strongest man etc....Just not my thing


----------



## 2004mark

The Shredder said:


> but resting on the floor is easier...
> 
> Me and my friend try to make exercises give a "pump" and exhaust ourselfs as much as possible with that weigth
> 
> We could both do more if we stopped on the floor(bounced up as most do). The only thing that goes for me is grip/forarms..stopping on the floor every rep would take the constant pressure off my lower back and hands/forarms etc.Plus most power lifsters lift up and just drop it down to the floor .. we go down sloooowly and up faster..Sure we could just drop it down and its considered a "lift" but as said before more looking for muscle/mass gain no weigth.. we want to make that negative hard as possible...
> 
> not just what you lift dude its how you lift..but i'm sure an experiance pumper as yourself knows that


Works both ways mate. If you don't put the weight down then you have elastic potential energy stored in your muscles and tendons at the bottom of the lift which will assist you on the way up. Reset the weight on the floor (not bounce) and you will get the most out of the concentric part of the lift as possible. I'm not saying what you are doing is wrong, but it's not a deadlift in the purest form... or at all some would argue.


----------



## The Shredder

ewen said:


> I've only been lifting for 2 years bro I'm still a newbie so I could do with some pointers if you would help ?
> 
> Would hate to think I could get more out my lifts but I'm selling myself short .....


Mate I'm not saying the way I do it makes you lift more lol its makes It harder! you aim is to get the weigth up from the floor and lock it out thats it.. My aim is to do 10reps of nearly everything and make it as hard as possible.Going slowly down with 140 kg in my hands is harder than dropping it down soon as a lock out...Why do I do it because its easier? no..because its harder and gives more gains to me...I could maybe put on another 10-20kg and drop the slow negatives and let the weigth smash to the floor but why do more stress and my body when 140 with slow negs gives the same result?I personally don't care if I struggled to deadlift 100kg if I was gaining(weigth) and looking better everyday then i'd be happy as that's my goal.

for instace I could prob arm curl 20-25kg with a little bit of cheating but i prefer to do 12-15kg with extremly strict form.


----------



## MattGriff

The Shredder said:


> aesthetically i'm better than 99% of them yes


I'll belive that when I see it.

I hazard a guess that most powerlifters are in far better shape both strength wise and aesthetically than you are.


----------



## biglbs

The Shredder said:


> Mate I'm not saying the way I do it makes you lift more lol its makes It harder! you aim is to get the weigth up from the floor and lock it out thats it.. My aim is to do 10reps of nearly everything and make it as hard as possible.Going slowly down with 140 kg in my hands is harder than dropping it down soon as a lock out...Who do I do it because its easier? no..because its harder and gives me gains to me...I could maybe put on another 10-20kg and drop the slow negatives and let the weigth smash to the floor but why do more stress and my body when 140 with slow negs gives the same result?I personally don't care if I struggled to deadlift 100kg if I was gaining and looking better everyday then i'd be happy as that's my goal.
> 
> for instace I could prob arm curl 20-25kg with a little bit of cheating but i prefer to do 12-15kg with extremly strict form.


That reminds me i must collect my cuff-links later.


----------



## C.Hill

synthasize said:


> this is the kind of response people should be giving


What can I say? I'm a nice guy!


----------



## The Shredder

MattGriff said:


> I'll belive that when I see it.
> 
> I hazard a guess that most powerlifters are in far better shape both strength wise and aesthetically than you are.


Sure thing buddy.


----------



## Greyphantom

The Shredder, just fyi but if you "drop" the weight in a comp you fail the lift... I know of some who lock out then drop it in training... but I dont... I lift and lower the weight... but then I am a fat powerlifter


----------



## The Shredder

Greyphantom said:


> The Shredder, just fyi but if you "drop" the weight in a comp you fail the lift... I know of some who lock out then drop it in training... but I dont... I lift and lower the weight... but then I am a fat powerlifter


Ok I didn't actually know that everyvid I see of " strong this" and "strong that" they just smash it on the floor...then re-start..

So how do they clarify how slow you gotta drop the weigth?When in comp?


----------



## RiZzah

Everyones gotta start somewhere Matt Griff you arrogant douche.

Not mad, just sick of seeing cocky ****holes like you put people down on the internet.

Whatever helps you feel good about yourself though, K?


----------



## MattGriff

RiZzah said:


> Everyones gotta start somewhere Matt Griff you arrogant douche.
> 
> Not mad, just sick of seeing cocky ****holes like you put people down on the internet.
> 
> Whatever helps you feel good about yourself though, K?


Calm down manlet, the White Knight awards arn't for a while just yet.


----------



## biglbs

MattGriff said:


> Calm down manlet, the White Knight awards arn't for a while just yet.


Your piccy of Simon Cowell is great!I mean you would'nt argue with his statements?


----------



## C.Hill

RiZzah said:


> Everyones gotta start somewhere Matt Griff you arrogant douche.
> 
> Not mad, just sick of seeing cocky ****holes like you put people down on the internet.
> 
> Whatever helps you feel good about yourself though, K?


Good edit mate


----------



## RiZzah

> Calm down manlet, the White Knight awards arn't for a while just yet.


Why don't you try being constructive when someone's starting out rather than putting them down?

You may find yourself amusing, others find you offensive, rude and obnoxious as the private messages I've just received go to show.

Ciao!


----------



## biglbs

Did this one start,,"just a quick question too"?

Just a thought,i recon it may run to infinity and beyond!


----------



## 2004mark

RiZzah said:


> Why don't you try being constructive when someone's starting out rather than putting them down?


I agree. There's a fine line between straight talking and coming across obnoxious and arrogant... :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill

BIGLBS385 said:


> Did this one start,,"just a quick question too"?
> 
> Just a thought,i recon it may run to infinity and beyond!


Many many threads end up like that on here lol

Btw where abouts in Essex you from bud?


----------



## Greyphantom

the shredder... its a judgement call I guess but you can see pretty clearly where there is no control when lowering vs just letting it go at the top...


----------



## MattGriff

RiZzah said:


> Why don't you try being constructive when someone's starting out rather than putting them down?
> 
> You may find yourself amusing, others find you offensive, rude and obnoxious as the private messages I've just received go to show.
> 
> Ciao!


My response was factual and to the point "Not especially" - beating around the bush and making them believe it is something it is not is the worst thing you can do with a beginner - he asked a question and got it answered /story.

Given this your whole little hero act is redundant in terms of logic.

You can keep all the whiney bollocks to yourself, doesn't sail with me. If you cannot handle a factual answer then its your own ego and sensibilites than need a check, this is the internet fella - as if I give a toss about a PM, I'm more worried at your level of bitch to feel the need to say about it or to PM each other about it - the stuff of Jeremy Kyle, if you put as much effort into training as you do whining and bitching you may not be a manlet anymore.


----------



## biglbs

44 and 45 getting interesting now,bet it gets pulled soon?


----------



## biglbs

SOURFEND---YOU?



C.Hill said:


> Many many threads end up like that on here lol
> 
> Btw where abouts in Essex you from bud?


----------



## RiZzah

> My response was factual and to the point "Not especially" - beating around the bush and making them believe it is something it is not is the worst thing you can do with a beginner - he asked a question and got it answered /story.
> 
> Given this your whole little hero act is redundant in terms of logic.
> 
> You can keep all the whiney bollocks to yourself, doesn't sail with me. If you cannot handle a factual answer then its your own ego and sensibilites than need a check, this is the internet fella - as if I give a toss about a PM, I'm more worried at your level of bitch to feel the need to say about it or to PM each other about it - the stuff of Jeremy Kyle, if you put as much effort into training as you do whining and bitching you may not be a manlet anymore.


Now you're making personal jibes at me which does nothing but reinforce my point.

I hope one day you can gain some perspective.

All the best.


----------



## C.Hill

BIGLBS385 said:


> SOURFEND---YOU?


Saaaafend! Other side for me, Colchester mate!


----------



## 3752

Guys keep it on topic and stop the bitching like school kids, if you have nothing constructive to add don't post


----------



## biglbs

C.Hill said:


> Saaaafend! Other side for me, Colchester mate!


I thought that was just a load of barracs!


----------



## biglbs

Why do all deadlift ones have such emotional content---**** i will go post that and see!



Pscarb said:


> Guys keep it on topic and stop the bitching like school kids, if you have nothing constructive to add don't post


----------



## MattGriff

RiZzah said:


> Everyones gotta start somewhere Matt Griff you arrogant douche.
> 
> Not mad, just sick of seeing cocky ****holes like you put people down on the internet.





RiZzah said:


> Now you're making personal jibes at me which does nothing but reinforce my point.
> 
> I hope one day you can gain some perspective.
> 
> All the best.


Yes, well re-enforced, guess the white Veil protects you from perspective eh!

Back on topic my point to the OP is it is not impressive, this is not an insult it is what it is and as stated most guys can walk in off the street and do this.

Before the sandy manginas intervened we never really established what your aim is be it max weight, weight gain (physically) etc?


----------



## Tinytom

Rizzah the way I read the thread you started the insults.

Mattgriffs response to the op was short and maybe curt but was right. 111kg is ok but not great.

It does depend on the trainer though. I currently have a few pt clients some of which have back issues and for them they would be happy with that lift.

Interesting to see posts about not lifting heavy deads for low reps for bodybuilding. I use 5x5 dead training to compliment my back training to great effect. I do cardio deadlifting (10 plus reps on smith machine) as well but I have a heavy deadlift day every 2 weeks as well.


----------



## bowen86

what is this lbs measurement, i deal in kg? at first i thought 245kg deadlift.


----------



## 3752

Tinytom said:


> Rizzah the way I read the thread you started the insults.
> 
> Mattgriffs response to the op was short and maybe curt but was right. 111kg is ok but not great.
> 
> It does depend on the trainer though. I currently have a few pt clients some of which have back issues and for them they would be happy with that lift.
> 
> Interesting to see posts about not lifting heavy deads for low reps for bodybuilding. I use 5x5 dead training to compliment my back training to great effect. I do cardio deadlifting (10 plus reps on smith machine) as well but I have a heavy deadlift day every 2 weeks as well.


very true i would be well impressed if i could pull 111kg off the floor for more than 5


----------



## dtlv

Less effort arguing on forums, more effort training in gym = better for everyone all round. Simple.


----------



## C.Hill

Pscarb said:


> very true i would be well impressed if i could pull 111kg off the floor for more than 5


How comes mate?


----------



## 3752

C.Hill said:


> How comes mate?


because i cant deadlift from the floor for sh1t mate


----------



## Breda

Pscarb said:


> because i cant deadlift from the floor for sh1t mate


Well if you trained harder and perfected the technique you wouldnt be so fcukin skinny


----------



## Rick89

To be fair the OP asked a question, people gave honest answer

For the op information my first deadlift was less than 100kg, i recently deadlifted 280kg and am going for 300kg in 8 weeks, Ive been focusing on them for probably around a year solidly

Train hard and you can achieve what your efforts equal, go get pullling if you desire a big deadlift!!!


----------



## Greyphantom

Rick just so you know... I got 300 mate  :tongue:


----------



## Rick89

Greyphantom said:


> Rick just so you know... I got 300 mate  :tongue:


Yes fell I know haha

you b$stard :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

i can do 300 lbs is that good :whistling:


----------



## Readyandwaiting

ewen said:


> i can do 300 lbs is that good :whistling:


no


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> i can do 300 lbs is that good :whistling:


That about 3600 ounces? that sounds grrrrreat!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Readyandwaiting said:


> no


i hate you why cant you tell me im great


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGLBS385 said:


> That about 3600 ounces? that sounds grrrrreat!


my days of ounces are well and truly over


----------



## Readyandwaiting

ewen said:


> i hate you why cant you tell me im great


Isn't that what an ego's for?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Readyandwaiting said:


> Isn't that what an ego's for?


whats an ego :confused1:


----------



## Greyphantom

ego = something you lose when you get married


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> whats an ego :confused1:


REMEMBER WHAT THREAD YOUR ON IT IS FIKIN E.G.O.(SHOUT) :blowme:


----------



## Dux

I've had horrendous lower back trouble in the past, due to an old rugby injury.

Because of this I've only just started DL'ing in the past couple of months.

My PB is 180kg (inc bar) which is pathetic for someone of my size, but in the grand scheme of things it doesn't mean anything.

If people see me struggle to lift that amount they can whistle for all I care, they've no idea what I've been through in the past with my back.


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGLBS385 said:


> REMEMBER WHAT THREAD YOUR ON IT IS FIKIN E.G.O.(SHOUT) :blowme:


EGO , i feel better now :blink:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dux said:


> I've had horrendous lower back trouble in the past, due to an old rugby injury.
> 
> Because of this I've only just started DL'ing in the past couple of months.
> 
> My PB is 180kg (inc bar) which is pathetic for someone of my size, but in the grand scheme of things it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> If people see me struggle to lift that amount they can whistle for all I care, they've no idea what I've been through in the past with my back.


what have you been through with your back ?


----------



## Dux

In my early 20's I went through a couple of years of horrendous sciatica, to the extent that some days I couldn't feel my **** or upper legs. I spent 2 months basically lying on my back with my legs raised on a chair as it was the only way to alleviate the pain.

The fact I couldn't do anything meant I piled on more weight, leading to more stress on my lower back.


----------



## biglbs

Dux said:


> In my early 20's I went through a couple of years of horrendous sciatica, to the extent that some days I couldn't feel my **** or upper legs. I spent 2 months basically lying on my back with my legs raised on a chair as it was the only way to alleviate the pain.
> 
> The fact I couldn't do anything meant I piled on more weight, leading to more stress on my lower back.


That is rough buddy-your doing well,keep it up.I have prolapse L3 and it just sucks,glad to hear your on the up!

No more nice words to say as we are on DEADLIFTING THREAD


----------



## laurie g

Eevryone has to start somewhere i guess. somepeople are predisposed to be better deadlifters, i was doing 180kg within 4 months of training deads when i first hit the gym at 18 ( perviously been wking out in garage ) but i dont consider that mega to be fair- stronger people out there. Depends what you want though, i have seen the light and backed right off, i hit a 300kg but im not a powerlifter so why train like one and risk injury. ( what paul s used to say to me )

But as you asked peoples opinion you got it.


----------



## boricuarage

Did not think I get this many replies..... So here is the deal... I'm naturally lifting, only suppliment I take is whey protein. I'm 168 cm, been deadlifting for almost two years, but had about a 7 month break from the gym and AAS, got back in the gym in December. I do 4 rep at that weight.. I'm sure i can do more, but I do not have straps so my fingers begin to slip and I do not use a belt. So I'm sure I can go heavier if I buy a belt and straps. The gym does not provide belts.. Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## boricuarage

MattGriff said:


> Bollocks, its 111kgs - most guys can walk in off the street and pull more than that! It is what it is, no point sugar coating it making someone belive its great 'portntially' as you put it or not.


Oh really? So why I'm the only one in my gym deadlifting... You sound like a douche, but it is what it is.. No sugar coating in that.


----------



## boricuarage

The Shredder said:


> no1's even asked the guy is that's for reps or once? 110kg repped is a solid starting point i'd say?
> 
> For instance my mate did 140kg 10x with good form and hes 75kg5.8 I consider that strong I don't see anyone else in my gym is size easily doing that... And that's not touching the floor between reps.. down slowly 1cm from the floor (maybe tapping on 1 or 2) then up and lock out again..


The heaviest I weighed was 80 kg at 5'5 on Test cyp and dbol, but never really pay attention to my deadlifts cause @ the time I did not like leg work outs, but now I do!!


----------



## boricuarage

RiZzah said:


> Everyones gotta start somewhere Matt Griff you arrogant douche.
> 
> Not mad, just sick of seeing cocky ****holes like you put people down on the internet.
> 
> Whatever helps you feel good about yourself though, K?


It's all good rizzah.... There is always someone that wants to take it to the next level....

Griff probably a 300 pound douche bag that just powerlift and have no definition...

I'm big for 155, everyone thinks I'm about 170, but that's another story


----------



## boricuarage

C.Hill said:


> What can I say? I'm a nice guy!


Thats cause you are my buddy


----------



## boricuarage

BIGLBS385 said:


> Are you disabled at all?


Are you?


----------



## boricuarage

Rick89 said:


> To be fair the OP asked a question, people gave honest answer
> 
> For the op information my first deadlift was less than 100kg, i recently deadlifted 280kg and am going for 300kg in 8 weeks, Ive been focusing on them for probably around a year solidly
> 
> Train hard and you can achieve what your efforts equal, go get pullling if you desire a big deadlift!!!


I appreciate your words and maybe I should of clarified myself better and how many reps and naturally etc, but some answers on here are redundanct and sarcastic and to be honest I don't know what's heavy!! I'm not going to attempt 300 pounds off the back, but I'm the only one @ my gym deadlifting and thats a known fact. I'm in germany and my gym is old school and not that big and it's a rough neighborhood full off out landers.I'm the only one squatting and deadlifting. While everybody else just think that benching and dumbbell curls will get you big... And i curl with a deadlift bar... I can rant on and on... Sometimes I don't know what the hell I'm venting about lol...


----------



## Fatstuff

What's a deadlift bar?


----------



## boricuarage

IronDan said:


> you must be on dat celltech brah? :sneaky2:


Hell nah, i don't mess wit muscle tech **** that got tons of sugar and give me headaches.....

A fuk deadlifting, I'm going back to deadlifting


----------



## Dux

It's not very old school if no one is deadlifting or squatting.

Do you mean it's just old and decrepit?


----------



## boricuarage

Fatstuff said:


> What's a deadlift bar?


Olympic bar, deadlift bar, squat bar.. Same difference


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> What's a deadlift bar?


specific bar for deadlifting ....


----------



## MRSTRONG

boricuarage said:


> Olympic bar, deadlift bar, squat bar.. Same difference


wrong the look almost the same but are `sprung` differently .


----------



## boricuarage

Dux said:


> It's not very old school if no one is deadlifting or squatting.
> 
> Do you mean it's just old and decrepit?


Yes I mean the gym is old... Like over 30 years...i joined in december and I met a guy there said he been trainin there since he was 18 and he is 48....very good shape for his age and he is about 6'4, but he always does the same ****!


----------



## boricuarage

ewen said:


> wrong the look almost the same but are `sprung` differently .


----------



## Rick89

fair does you can ramble on about nothing lol

your deadlift is fckin aweome for a natty of your weight

happy now


----------



## boricuarage

Rick89 said:


> fair does you can ramble on about nothing lol
> 
> your deadlift is fckin aweome for a natty of your weight
> 
> happy now


----------



## Rick89

your natty but on a dbol rampage??


----------



## boricuarage

Rick89 said:


> your natty but on a dbol rampage??


No I'm natty.... been off dbol for about a year... Last cycle was tren ace/test prop/mast last summer. No more AAS out of respect for my lady..

If I was still on it, i be pushing some serious ****!!


----------



## MattGriff

boricuarage said:


> Oh really? So why I'm the only one in my gym deadlifting... You sound like a douche, but it is what it is.. No sugar coating in that.


Crap gym?


----------



## biglbs

boricuarage said:


> Are you?


I don't like to make assumptions and yes i am!


----------



## Rick89

boricuarage said:


> No I'm natty.... been off dbol for about a year... Last cycle was tren ace/test prop/mast last summer. No more AAS out of respect for my lady..
> 
> If I was still on it, i be pushing some serious ****!!


your not natty then are you, you wouldnt be able to lift in a natty fed

what were you lifting when you were on dbol and pushing some serious ****??

Lol


----------



## biglbs

boricuarage said:


> No I'm natty.... been off dbol for about a year... Last cycle was tren ace/test prop/mast last summer. No more AAS out of respect for my lady..
> 
> If I was still on it, i be pushing some serious ****!!


I have been off gear for 7 yrs,i cannot say i am natty as i did loads before,in fact i was weeker than you at one point.


----------



## 3752

Breda said:


> Well if you trained harder and perfected the technique you wouldnt be so fcukin skinny


yea i know mate....never mind lol i will leave the ego lifting to others to do



boricuarage said:


> It's all good rizzah.... There is always someone that wants to take it to the next level....
> 
> Griff probably a 300 pound douche bag that just powerlift and have no definition...
> 
> I'm big for 155, everyone thinks I'm about 170, but that's another story


please read back to where is asked for no insults......i see no reason for you to chime in with this post?


----------



## MRSTRONG

I'm natty too , I jabbed 2.5g last week but I'm natty this week ...


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> I'm natty too , I jabbed 2.5g last week but I'm natty this week ...


 Now know i am


----------



## ebasiuk1

Only just started doing these properly, used to absolutely despise them along with squats, now i cannot get enough.

week 4 and just hit a pb tonight of 160kg x 6, chuffed, nothing special compare to a lot on here but coming along well and i can honestly say i feel its making a difference already


----------



## Tinytom

Breda said:


> Well if you trained harder and perfected the technique you wouldnt be so fcukin skinny


Ha ha how ironic


----------



## boricuarage

MattGriff said:


> Crap gym?


I wouldnt say is the best gym on earth, but you can look like a bum and train like a warrior... Crap gym has nothing to do with the way these people train, but whatever each of his own..


----------



## boricuarage

Rick89 said:


> your not natty then are you, you wouldnt be able to lift in a natty fed
> 
> what were you lifting when you were on dbol and pushing some serious ****??
> 
> Lol


WTF is consider natty when you are not on AAS...you saying after 7 months I'm not natty...

As far as dbol, i was on dbol kickstart with test cyp.. I don't know what I deadlifted, I did not deadlift much, but I legged press 540 pounds..

Is that good enough and my legs are not that big!!

With all due respect sounds like you are mocking me!!


----------



## boricuarage

Pscarb said:


> yea i know mate....never mind lol i will leave the ego lifting to others to do
> 
> please read back to where is asked for no insults......i see no reason for you to chime in with this post?


Well it's my post mod, but he sounded like a douche.. Straight off the back he said anyone can come off the streets and can lift that.. So lets bring a crack head off the streets and deadlift that weight.

Only want advise thats all...


----------



## Smitch

Can't be bothered to read the 8 pages of bitching but 100kg is a good starting point.

I started on that weight and when i was comfortable doing triples with that weight i'd stick some more on and repeat, you'd be surprised how quickly the weight goes up.

I'd watch some tutorial videos on Youtube too just to help you get your form right.


----------



## boricuarage

one other thing... So is it better to dead without gloves, I think thats my rep problem...


----------



## MRSTRONG

boricuarage said:


> WTF is consider natty when you are not on AAS...you saying after 7 months I'm not natty...
> 
> As far as dbol, i was on dbol kickstart with test cyp.. I don't know what I deadlifted, I did not deadlift much, but I legged press 540 pounds..
> 
> Is that good enough and my legs are not that big!!
> 
> With all due respect sounds like you are mocking me!!


no thats no good either .

a natty is someone that has never used PED`S .


----------



## boricuarage

Smitch said:


> Can't be bothered to read the 8 pages of bitching but 100kg is a good starting point.
> 
> I started on that weight and when i was comfortable doing triples with that weight i'd stick some more on and repeat, you'd be surprised how quickly the weight goes up.
> 
> I'd watch some tutorial videos on Youtube too just to help you get your form right.


When and how much did weight did you added? Every week?


----------



## Smitch

boricuarage said:


> When and how much did weight did you added? Every week?


Just however much i felt comfortable with, usually 2.5-5kg.

I've been doing it for about 6 months and can pull 180kg now, I weigh 85kg so not astounding but i'm still moving up.

I tend to do a few warm up sets before working up to my working sets, no real method to it though.


----------



## boricuarage

ewen said:


> no thats no good either .
> 
> a natty is someone that has never used PED`S .


K....guess I'm not natty, but obviously when you off the gear, you not as strong as on AAS, unless you training for years


----------



## boricuarage

So what would you recomend when to deadlift... I normally do them at the end of my work out.


----------



## MRSTRONG

boricuarage said:


> K....guess I'm not natty, but obviously when you off the gear, you not as strong as on AAS, unless you training for years


i dont agree , once you hit a kg peak on gear you can hit that peak off the gear a little later down the line .

im natty btw .


----------



## MRSTRONG

boricuarage said:


> So what would you recomend when to deadlift... I normally do them at the end of my work out.


you should do your compounds first .


----------



## boricuarage

ewen said:


> i dont agree , once you hit a kg peak on gear you can hit that peak off the gear a little later down the line .
> 
> im natty btw .


Right if you train for years... So you never been on gear, so you would not know the difference... I sure hells do and especially the motivation factor..


----------



## boricuarage

ewen said:


> you should do your compounds first .


Makes sense, probably can do more if I start compounds first.


----------



## tprice

ergh natty talk


----------



## Smitch

I'll start off with deads then do wide grip pull ups, bent over rows, reverse flies and then some kind of bicep isolation work which at the moment is straight barbell curls.


----------



## MRSTRONG

boricuarage said:


> Right if you train for years... So you never been on gear, so you would not know the difference... I sure hells do and especially the motivation factor..


yeah ....


----------



## MRSTRONG

IronDan said:


> Someone should tell Mr Yates this he could get HYOOOGE :lol:


mr yates was a bodybuilder so his priority was different than deadlifting for strength and power .


----------



## leeds_01

arrrgggh another deadlifting thread iv missed UNTIL NOW wuhahahaha

OP - i dont think thats a good lift really.

google chris jenkins - he deads rather a lot


----------



## biglbs

leeds_01 said:


> arrrgggh another deadlifting thread iv missed UNTIL NOW wuhahahaha
> 
> OP - i dont think thats a good lift really.
> 
> google chris jenkins - he deads rather a lot


Go start one,though we are all bored thats why we go off topic(a hazelnut in every bite)


----------



## laurie g

ewen said:


> i dont agree , once you hit a kg peak on gear you can hit that peak off the gear a little later down the line .
> 
> im natty btw .


Yes that is true-IF you have a good few years under you belt AND you are diciplined with your grub. Off cycle i would say i can pretty much do the same lifts but for fewer reps apart from my worst excercise which is bench where it noticably tales off, ie from a trple at 180kg to a triple at 160kg.


----------



## Greyphantom

dont use gloves... use hands no straps and if grip becomes a problem then use chalk... as Ewen suggests compounds first... theyre the exercises that do the most work and most good... especially when you are starting out... add weight each week but keep form/technique good not perfect but as good as you can, if it goes bad lower the weight and re train it up again...

too much smack talk and not enough training....


----------



## Smitch

Greyphantom said:


> dont use gloves... use hands no straps and if grip becomes a problem then use chalk... as Ewen suggests compounds first... theyre the exercises that do the most work and most good... especially when you are starting out... add weight each week but keep form/technique good not perfect but as good as you can, if it goes bad lower the weight and re train it up again...
> 
> too much smack talk and not enough training....


Chalk has helped me no end, definitely my best investment for the gym.

Gloves are for pansies.


----------



## boricuarage

leeds_01 said:


> arrrgggh another deadlifting thread iv missed UNTIL NOW wuhahahaha
> 
> OP - i dont think thats a good lift really.
> 
> google chris jenkins - he deads rather a lot


Did not know their other deadlift threads of 155 pounders doing 110 kgs aka 243. Whatever pounds....

I think its a good start for my weight.. We all got flaws in the gym... I think deads break plateus..

Stay tune, when I shake this cold off. I will start off with deads no gloves and I come back with an update...

Out!


----------



## dtlv

Greyphantom said:


> dont use gloves... use hands no straps and if grip becomes a problem then use chalk... as Ewen suggests compounds first... theyre the exercises that do the most work and most good... especially when you are starting out... add weight each week but keep form/technique good not perfect but as good as you can, if it goes bad lower the weight and re train it up again...
> 
> too much smack talk and not enough training....


In respect of deadlifting for strength, powerlifting/strongman etc exactly the above. If bodybuilding then straps are ok imo, especially if grip on dead's is significantly restricting your loading and therefore your back development.

Also useful if you have a bad wrist like my right one which dislocates whenever I lift anything that's over 100kg. Gloves and chalk obviously no help with this.


----------



## 19072

I would usually do

Deaflifts 5x5

Wide grip chins 3-4set and aim for around 10

Row (bb/db/tbar) 3x8-10

Seated rows 3x8-10

Then finish on biceps or traps


----------



## leeds_01

i alternate between chalk and straps, tho usually use straps every time and dont see any problems with that given my goals

i cant currently lift as much without the straps thats for sure

boriccuarrage - yeah i agree bud i reckon they do help plateaus in certain areas, i remember when i got to 180kg then 220kg - they seemed to be memorable mile posts for me


----------



## Tinytom

I use straps. I don't use chalk mainly because I prefer straps but also cos I banned chalk in the gym due to idiots leaving it on machines like leg extension.


----------



## Greyphantom

jebus Tom thats ridiculous... why the hell would they want to use it on the leg ext???


----------



## mark22

I've only had my Olympic set for about 4 months before that I couldn't go much over 90. Today I used the full 145kg and have now got to buy more plates. Once you get going you soon move up. 89 bloody quid for two 20kg plates though!


----------



## Tinytom

Greyphantom said:


> jebus Tom thats ridiculous... why the hell would they want to use it on the leg ext???


Exactly. Few idiots spoil it for the rest of the sensible people


----------



## dentylad

Weight 78kg and deadlift 175-180kg depending on how hard Ive grafted at work. Definately want a 200kg after I've put on a few lbs more lol


----------



## boricuarage

265 yesterday, right after doing 245 4 sets...


----------

